# Yoking defined



## just_grace (Jul 10, 2005)

It's not good for a man to be alone, can a Christian man have a girlfriend who is not a Christian, have no intimate relationship but enjoy each others company share same interests etc, and yet never marry. Maybe it would be deceitful for the Christian, but if they were happy with the other persons beliefs and accepted it. Is it a sin, it cannot be because no sin is committed. I say this because I am a divorced man and do not want to marry again because I have a daughter. Although I have met someone who rock climbs with me. We have climbed and I have taken her out for meals etc. She is not Christian.

She is nurse and works with severely handicapped people, an Angel in human form.

I am aware of Scripture.

[Edited on 7-10-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 10, 2005)

DO you believe you could spend much quality time with this person and it not become intimate?

Just wondering..


----------



## just_grace (Jul 10, 2005)

*Control...*



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> DO you believe you could spend much quality time with this person and it not become intimate?
> 
> Just wondering..



I think yes, but I can see the danger but my thoughts with my x marriage and my daughter would put and end to things like that.

I still love my x wife even though the divorce was unwanted and wrong, I feel free to marry again but I do not want to because of my daughter. What a mess.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 10, 2005)

David, I am sorry for your loss in marriage and hope that you and your daughter are well. 

I do think that you are playing a bit close to the fire. Even if you did maintain your control and not let the relationship go to far, are you sure she will or can? Have you made plain to her that even if you considered marriage ever again that it could not be to her as she is not a Christian? 

If she understands this fully then maybe it will work for while but what if she ends up with strong feelings for you? In the end I only see hurt. On your side for hurting her unintentionally or on her side because she may become attached to you. 

It falls to you as the man to guard your intentions and her heart even in a platonic relationship as she is weaker vessel. 

Just some thoughts to ponder.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 10, 2005)

Ditto to Traci. 

I don't think that I could have the sort of relationship that you seem to be describing with a single person of the opposite sex (am I correct that the time you spend together climbing, going out to meals, etc. is just the two of you?) and not be tempted. 

I don't think that there's a problem with being single and having single friends of the opposite sex and spending time with them. 

But I'd be careful not to spend too much time with just this person . . . I'd be amazed if both of you managed to keep the relationship as truly "just friends". 

And as the guy - and the Christian - you should be trying to be responsible in relationship to her, and not to tempt her.


----------

